# Cyclical bulking



## landmark.vera (Jun 13, 2017)

Assuming one is lean enough (sub 12% body fat) and is trying to build quality lean muscle, there are a few things to consider, the leaner you are, the better you handle carbs and nutrients, especially in terms of delivering those nutrients to muscle tissue as oppose to fat tissue.

Someone said insulin sensitivity (the ability to handle nutrients/carbs) is crucial. The problem with long term bulks is that over time, with continous high calories and carbs, insulin sensitivity decreases - meaning a larger percentage of the calories will be getting stored as fat instead of contributing to muscle building.

How do u guys keep cyclical bulking? With which cycle or diet plan?


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

Cycling carbs to maintain insulin sensitivity helps as do certain supps like metformin, berberine, ala, cinnamon, heavy high intensity sessions.


----------

